# Colonoscopy - Positive Story



## avallone (Dec 23, 2002)

I just wanted to send out a little encouragment. I was pretty nervous when I found out I ahd to have a Colonoscopy and Endoscopy. Well I had it done a few days ago. I have to be honest, it just wasn't that bad. I used the Nulytely lemon-lime flavor and mixed in 1 package of generic Crystal Light lemonade powdered mix. The taste wasn't bad at all. The only complaint I had was that the drink warm (so I was able to drink it fast) and I had to drink 4 liters of it in a short amount of time. The BM's actually made me laugh. The were all liquid and didn't hurt. I think mentally you are thinking, this is like D but you don't feel like you have D.Once I got to the facility I was really hungry (didn't eat for 41 hours; afternoon appt. :-()Once they wheeled me into the room and the doctor made some small talk, the nurse added some drugs to my IV, I remember feeling a little dizzy, then the next thing I rememeber he was done with the Endoscopy, he asked me to lay on my left side and I watched him do the Colonoscopy and then it was over. I had NO pain afterwards. About 30 minutes later I ate a Turkey sub from Subway, which was great. It truly was a "dream like" experience. It is all very foggy.I was diagnosed with Crohns and am awaiting a Small Bowel series and and pathology results. I don't really have the symptoms of Crohns, so I need to discuss it more with my doctor.Anyway I jsut wanted to give you my take on it and agree with most that the prep is the worst part, even though it wasn't "that" bad for me.


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

Vin you are very lucky I will never ever allow that test to be done on me again.


----------



## lin_li_ (Feb 25, 2003)

I won't ever forget my colonoscopy. The prep just tasted awful, I won't ever forget that kind of taste. Furthermore I was conscious throughout the test and I remember being in tremendous pain when the doctor made a slight mistake during the procedure...well I wouldn't mind going through it all again...perhaps suggesting some better tasting prep that won't make me vomit after only drinking 1 litre..haha


----------

